# Best Version of Megaman Legends?



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay, I want to try Megaman Legends/64, but I don't know which version to emulate. So, in your opinion, which is the best version of Megaman Legends?


----------



## Celice (Aug 16, 2013)

I always liked the PlayStation one... I'd guess the N64 would have faster load times. If you're playing on an emulator, the controls probably don't matter, seeing as you can customize whatever you'd like.

However, wasn't there a PSP version, too?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Aug 16, 2013)

PS1


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 16, 2013)

3DS


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Aug 16, 2013)

soulx said:


> 3DS


 
i change my vote to this


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2013)

soulx said:


> 3DS


 

Legends never die, but they are pissed on and swept under the rug.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 17, 2013)

Rockman dash and well as Rockman Dash 2 are on the PSP as well (BUT JP ONLY, it the same game )


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 18, 2013)

Just from what little I've played of both, the PS1 version is better. The only advantages of the N64 version are less load times and slightly better draw distance. Everything else about the N64 version is worse, most glaringly the lower sound and voice clip quality as well as certain cut scenes being completely omitted because of the N64's more limited cartridge space.


----------



## jargus (Aug 18, 2013)

N64 version has slightly better controls. I never had any problems with the sound. The PS1 one version has some optional sound clips removed and uses an original tune for the credits instead reusing a town theme like the N64 version.

Very relevant to my last point


Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2013)

N64 because it was smoother, didn't have the infamous PS1 jitter, but the sound was pretty bad


----------

